# Scope Mount Recommendation



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a new Swarovski Z5 3.5 - 18x44 scope that I want to mount on a Remington Model 700 SF II. What scope mounts are the best for this setup which I intend to last a lifetime. This setup is a gift to my son. I don't want to break the bank but I want some good mounts. I don't think I want a one piece rail but give me the pros and cons.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I only roll one piece, 20 moa bases and Spuhr rings for the added security of not losing zero. That said, I'd not hesitate go Talley in a lightweight set-up.

Lucky for you, they are on sale at Midway:
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/17...-with-integral-rings-remington-700-howa-matte


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Spuhr's are awesome mounts. I mostly do a 20 moa Picatinny base skim bedded and then use a badger or leupold mark 4 ring. Sounds like your doing more of a hunting gun style though. Any good brand, STEEL mount will last and hold that scope forever. Imho.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Talley


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Are good !*



CHARLIE said:


> Talley


I had them on my 700 ultra with a Swarovski 4-12 x 50

All my guns now have 20 MOA rails and night force rings

But if you want to keep a gun light use talley .....IMOP


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am a firm believer in "don't fix what ain't broke", haven't found anything yet that suits my purposes better than the one piece Redfield/ Leuopold base and rings. Few ounces more, so what?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

*Mounts*

I have the old Red Field, Talley,Warne, but my favorite style is EAW. They are expensive. But they really work well.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Scope Mounts*

I am partial to rails and QD rings. Good rings can get a bit pricey but cheap ones don't repeat so you get what you pay for. If you go rails be sure they have mil spec slots not Weaver's so you can use either type of rings. Farrell makes good rails but are heavy, La Rue's look good. I saw a custom rifle at the El Campo range rigged with La Rue's. Another cheap tool that works great is a Wheeler Reticle Leveling System. If you like tinkering with your own stuff it's worth the money.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Wado said:


> I am partial to rails and QD rings. Good rings can get a bit pricey but cheap ones don't repeat so you get what you pay for. If you go rails be sure they have mil spec slots not Weaver's so you can use either type of rings. Farrell makes good rails but are heavy, La Rue's look good. I saw a custom rifle at the El Campo range rigged with La Rue's. Another cheap tool that works great is a Wheeler Reticle Leveling System. If you like tinkering with your own stuff it's worth the money.


Speaking of leveling, i took the level vials out of a torpedo level and use those. Only works if the gun has a flat spot on top or a rail but they slide under the scope and one on the top turret. Preety much a poor man scope level that you mentioned by wheeler.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

muney pit said:


> Speaking of leveling, i took the level vials out of a torpedo level and use those. Only works if the gun has a flat spot on top or a rail but they slide under the scope and one on the top turret. Preety much a poor man scope level that you mentioned by wheeler.


I always manage to crash into the table and have to start over. I have an old string level that has a flat bottom that works pretty good but the gadget that goes on the barrel is what does the trick. You can level it one time and pick the gun up and go right back to level or in my case crash into the table!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Wado said:


> I always manage to crash into the table and have to start over. I have an old string level that has a flat bottom that works pretty good but the gadget that goes on the barrel is what does the trick. You can level it one time and pick the gun up and go right back to level or in my case crash into the table!


Lol sounds just like me.


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

Get a good steel base. Don't go QD unless you need too. One more thing to possibly go wrong. The gun does not have sights on it and it's not a gun you might want to go red dot with so don't go QD. Other than a set of badger rings that I got with a purchase I will only use the burris signature rings with the inserts. They do not mess up the scope like many others will. The insert provides better gripping power. They have a new set of signature xtr rings comming out. When they do you can find the badgers in the classifieds. I can choose any rings I want too but I still choose burris.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

a lot of competitive shooters use Talley rings. I've used them for the last 5 years or so with no complaints!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

DNZ


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

hvfd1610 said:


> Get a good steel base. Don't go QD unless you need too. One more thing to possibly go wrong. The gun does not have sights on it and it's not a gun you might want to go red dot with so don't go QD. Other than a set of badger rings that I got with a purchase I will only use the burris signature rings with the inserts. They do not mess up the scope like many others will. The insert provides better gripping power. They have a new set of signature xtr rings comming out. When they do you can find the badgers in the classifieds. I can choose any rings I want too but I still choose burris.


Absolutely correct. You start stacking pieces and you lose repeatability plus they can fail when you need them the most. One reason I use them is space in my gun safe. And also saving a lot of bucks on optics. I can't get the door closed with scopes mounted so I unlatch some scopes. As far as going back to absolute zero from dismount to mount I would be lying if I said they did. The La Rue's do pretty good and I have Leupold's on my 300 Blackout scopes, one for sub's and one for supers and they zero up within PIGMOA when swapped. I will admit I have one UTG on a Nikon that I zeroed on my .223 and it has been pulled off. Next time I go to the range I will buckle it on and see what happens. ( I did modify it though ).


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

DNZ or Talley are hard to improve on and look great. I put the DNZ on my Rem 700.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Check out what Seekin has to offer

I had a semi custom rifle done by Aaron Roberts and that's what he uses.....

Solid rings for the .300 wm


----------



## Brasada (Aug 27, 2015)

DNZ


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

Burris Signature - your scope will thank you for it.


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

X2 on Burris Signature they are great!
No lapping that all steel rings require!
Sure some will say I have never lapped my scope rings and no problems!
But once you start lapping you're rings you will see how poorly even the best set of ring are poorly aligned!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Rings should always be lapped but cant blame it all on the rings. The top of the Remington 700 action is finished on a belt sander.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I am a firm believer in "don't fix what ain't broke", haven't found anything yet that suits my purposes better than the one piece Redfield/ Leuopold base and rings. Few ounces more, so what?


Agreed.

TH


----------

